# West Fork Bear River (Uintas)



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone here ever fish this little stream that comes out of Whitney Reservoir? If so, how have you done on it? Flyfishing? or spinners, etc? I've bowhunted the area in the past and have always wondered how a person would do fishing the West Fork there. Thanks, utbowhntr


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

In the beaver ponds....Renegade #14 works very well. Sometimes you gotta put the sneaks to them if the water is really clear. Worms also work pretty good.
Funny, I was thinking about that, just this morning... :?


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks .45. I know right where you're talking about. That's a fun area. Funny that you were thinking about that this morning. Guess you sent me one of those telepathic messages, that just means that it's time to go fishing there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Thanks .45. I know right where you're talking about. That's a fun area. Funny that you were thinking about that this morning. Guess you sent me one of those telepathic messages, that just means that it's time to go fishing there.


I think you're right...  ........In fact, I am going on the south slope this weekend and I just sorted out some stuff for the trip. Stonefly's, Renegades and Para-adams.....and of course, worms...
But I have enjoyed fishing that little stream out of Whitney for quite a while. Never really have done that good at Whitney itself, but for some reason, I end up there every year trying again.

Good luck to you !!


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Humpy Creek there is supposed to be pretty good too...but I think it might be on private property. I'll have to check the maps on that.


----------

